# 99233-25 w/ 93306-26



## cvand1972 (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever received any denials for these 2 codes being billed together on the same day, by the same physician?  I've got one insurance company that keeps denying the 93306-26.  They say it's being denied incidental to the 99233.  Maybe there is a guideline I'm not aware of.  It wouldn't be the first time.  Any thoughts??


----------



## jessica1974 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes we have had those denials before here as well.  The Medicare MAC that we have states that you either have to bill one or the other.  I usually don't bill the 99233 and bill the echo instead.  It is considered to be a part of one another and usually only one will get paid.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't see why you shouldn't be able to. I can't say I've seen denials for this.

There are no CCI edits for 93306/99233 being billed on the same day and the global concept doesn't apply to echocardiograms. 

I don't see why you can't bill both services on the same day or why the -25 would be needed.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

